# Fake plants okay?



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't really want to go the fake plant route, but cant seem to have any success at real ones. Almost every live plant gets eaten done to the nubs. I use the ones suggested by the staff at the LFS, mostly different strains of Anubis. Any suggestions? :-?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a small area of fake plants in my 450gal and I think they look nice. The smaller fish in the tank love to gather in and around them. I have no real plants, just two rock/cave formations at either end and a big casaurina tree root formation preserved then treated with Pond Armor in the middle.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Fake plants should be just fine if you like the look. Maybe check out the silk plants sold at craft stores if you want something cheaper than aquarium brands. You will just need to attach them to rocks or structure using silicone adhesive which would require a cure time outside the tank, possibly super glue gel which is fine for aquarium use or sticking the stems under rocks.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I use a lot of fake plants. I tried real ones as well that were suggested as a possibility on this board, they didn't work for me. My fake plant look totally fake but at least it adds a little color and the fish don't mess with them.


----------

